# buck growl



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anyone used the buck growl? I just ordered one and was wondering if anyone had any hints or things to say about it. A buddy of mine is guiding in Illinois and said he has had a couple of hunters call big bucks off of does with this call when a grunt call failed. Any info would be great.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I ordered it as soon as I saw it on Drury. I used it about a week ago and got nothing other than a lot of self entertainment. Sounds good anyway... I'll let you know how I do with it this week.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I found this site that gives some details on it.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/huntingtactics/NWgrowl_080206/


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

A good buddy of mine bought a growl and used it for the first time two weeks ago. Had a small Basket rack 6 come out of bedding about 50 yrds from his stand. and walking away from him, he hit a bleat and nothing hit his grunt a couple times and nothing deer by this time was about 65 to 70 yrds from him, he then hit his growl, and he turned and walk 13 yrds from him. so I dunno if it was the growl or just a mistake but it only seem logical that it worked. :!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm pretty pumped to use it some more. Two years ago I had couple bucks running around my stand one morning "growling" but I had never heard the sound before. I tried explaining it to people and they kept telling me it was a snort wheeze, but I know a snort wheeze and obviously this was different. Anyway, I saw maybe 13 bucks that morning (some of them may have been the same I really lost track of all of them). It was hands down the most amazing morning ever and when this call came out I couldn't wait to use it. Anyone that has any luck with it please share!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Like I said before, my buddy that is guiding out in Illinois said this call is something else. To pull a buck away from a hot doe is impressive. He said out there in the guide circle this call is the big talk. If he is telling me this is a good call then he must have seen it work a few times.


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Used It And Love It Also Called A Nice 12 Pt In With It . Sound Like The Real Deal!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

How Do I Get One Of These


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Most hunting stores should have it, I ordered mine from either Cabela's or Bass pro I can't remember..... It comes with a little dvd too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The funny thing is that I was in the woods the other day with my boy and we heard what sounded like that same thing. We pretty much suspected it was a cow from over on the neighbor's property but now I am wondering if perhaps it was not.

Here is a link to a good video about it.

Buck Growl Video

Here is a link to the site.

Buck Growl MAD Calls

I know it is at least making me curious.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

cool thanks chase


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

when I heard it the first time I honestly thought the buck had something wrong with him and the sound was actually a little scary. Then when I heard another buck make a similar noise I was just baffled. Anyway, if anyone has any luck with the call pleassse keep my updated!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I ordered the M.A.D growl from ebay. It was just under 25 after shipping. It was a buy it now and they guy had a bunch of them. He was a store called droptine archery.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We had a ten point come into us this morning, it was too dark for a safe shot. About 5 minutes after he disappeared it was light enough....so I hit the growl and well thats about all that happened. He might have been far enough away to not hear it maybe, or didn't care about it. One trial isn't enough for me to form an opinion though. So I will let you all know more about it as I find out.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

My dad just got one and he has a snort weez mounted to the top of it It is pretty sweet
Dan


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

no buti heard it two weeks ago while a buck was in a plain it was cool


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Finally got the buck growl to work tonight... unfortunately on a half rack spike. But, it was pretty cool. He was about 200 yards away in a field and he had just picked up the trail of a doe when I blew it. He stopped, looked down toward me and ran directly to me.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

The Day After I Got My Buck 11-9. A Friend From Work Called And Said He Just Got A Nice 8 Pointer. He Than Started Telling Me The Night Before He Saw The Video For The Buck Growl At Gander Mountain, And Said What The Hell I'll Give It A Try. So Eirler That Morning Of The 9th He Said He Hit The Growl A Couple Of Times. And 2 Minutes Later The Woods Lit Up. He Said He Had 3 Bucks Running Right At His Stand. A Small 10 The 8 He Shot And Another 8. And Some Does Came In. He Couldn't Belive It. I Know I Will Be Buying One For Next Season.good Luck To All


----------

